# Graphic card for rendering...in 3Ds Max and Maya



## vfxaravind (Jul 20, 2011)

Please suggest me a good graphic card below 15 k. 
I want it for rendering..
Pls tell me how is the Quadro Cards...
I think only Quadro 600 comes below my budget..is it worth it? 
Can i go for it...
or 
can i go for GTX 560i or ATi Radeon 6850 ? These cards also work for rendering right?
I have to get my cards in 2 days...please suggest me frnds.


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2011)

Avoid client nVidia Fermi cards (GTX 400 and 500 series) for rendering in 3ds Max and Maya. The OpenGL drivers are hugely crippled by nVidia intentionally. They will actually perform much slower than GeForce 8800/9800 series. Viewport 2.0 update for Maya 2011 improves performance, but they are still slow compared to older generations. 3ds Max and Maya 2012 also rectify many performance issues.

Now some people will come and say "nVidia CUDA will help in rendering." yeah, it will. But that doesn't change the fact that OpenGL in Maya is crippled.

Ideally, you should be getting a workstation card for this purpose - nVidia Quadro or AMD/ATi FirePro. Coming to the point, for rendering in 3ds Max and Maya, you'll be better off getting older GTX 260/285 (for cheap) if you want to go the nVidia way. Else go for HD 6950 2GB for ~15k from the AMD bandwagon.

There's *AMD FirePro V4800* available for 11k @ SMCInternational.in You might want to look into it.


----------

